# Blue tape, suddenly seems useless



## ToolNut (Aug 9, 2012)

I quit using the blue because it got too costly. Now use 3M 2020. Too you blue tape guys don't put it on hardwood floors and leave it a couple days as it tends to pull off the finish.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

I assume all these sticking problems mentioned, everyone cleaned the surface to be taped? Anodized aluminum gets a chalky surface over time, even tho it's not evident. When taping off such type trim, I carry a small can of solvent based Goof Off and a rag. If a more delicate surface, water based Goof Off to clean the area where the tape needs to adhere. Ya, blue tape IS expensive. I use the 2020 everywhere I can other than areas I deem need the blue tape for easy removal after being on the trim for 2 or 3 days, especially if exposed to sun and heat.


----------



## Cutonce (Oct 1, 2010)

If you think paying $5 for a roll of blue tape is bad, you should try buying it here in Australia. We've been using it on a commercial glazing job that needed to be taped off over silicone. The 3M blue painters tape works great but wow its $13 here!


----------



## Eric K (Nov 24, 2005)

Whatever you guys do, DO NOT buy the HDX blue tape (Home Depot brand). Total garbage. Won't stick to anything. I'm one on frog tape for painting where needed. I still use regular 3m blue tape for cabinet installs and misc things.


----------



## Grateful_Monk (Jan 31, 2014)

I have a different experience every time I use blue tape. We stick with 2020 and remove same or next day. That has provide the best results for us. We use Frog tape for painting stripes and things of that nature. Great stuff if you can afford it.


----------



## Robie (Feb 25, 2005)

I use the yellow and green Frog tape, depending on the application. Quit using the blue a few years ago. It's worth the extra money to me.


----------



## contractorgal (Jan 24, 2014)

*Not all painter's masking tapes are the same*

I've used many brands and types of painters masking in the past and have seen huge differences in price and effectiveness. For the most part, you need to use a "professional grade" 14 day painters masking. These tapes are made with a higher quality adhesive and will work great for trim work. I buy from www.buildsitepro.com in a bag with 6 rolls. Their tape also doesn't rip apart or stick too much to the roll so that you can't get it going.


----------



## WBailey1041 (Jan 31, 2014)

Clean the surface first and it will stick better. Tip of the day: a bottle of rubbing alcohol is $.88 and a microfiber towel is reusable. Wipe the surface with alcohol dampened rag, wait 10 seconds for it to dry (use this time to fight off a fresh piece of tape or get it unstuck from itself) apply tape and be amazed. Im a poor painter but I could tape the moon.


----------



## Joewho (Sep 20, 2006)

I never knew I needed blue tape until it came out. All of a sudden, it's the standard? Far as I know, it was invented for D.I.Y.ers. Everything has to be super clean and it's risky to pull it off and re-position.

I use regular masking tape most of the time. 

I like frog tape. It really does have superior edge seal. I use it to create straight lines on a light texture, like knock down. There is still some touch up, but not much.


----------



## atvalaska (Jan 14, 2014)

they did "dumb down " the 3m blue...I have a roll of of each of them here .....I can not bring myself to use the "last good roll"!!!...


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

Real painters don't use tape. As for the blue crap I either can't get it to stick or can't get it off. They used to sell some green stuff that was pretty good, can't remember the brand. If masking tape won't do the trick I use Frog tape. There's some masking tapes that don't stick worth a damn either.


----------



## EthanB (Sep 28, 2011)

I use blue tape for freshly painted surfaces, usually holding up plastic, I cut in by hand. For most other masking purposes or for creating a marking surface I use green tape and beige tape depending on the surface. The green has the right amount of stick but I can still take it off pretty easily. It's great for marking cuts where I don't want to mark or dent the surface, works good on tile too. The green is usually a couple bucks less, per roll, than blue and a couple bucks more than the beige.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

avenge said:


> Real painters don't use tape. As for the blue crap I either can't get it to stick or can't get it off. They used to sell some green stuff that was pretty good, can't remember the brand. If masking tape won't do the trick I use Frog tape. There's some masking tapes that don't stick worth a damn either.


To cut yes, but I know plenty who mask with it. Mask of baseboard so that it doesn't get spray from a roller.


----------



## CarrPainting (Jun 29, 2010)

I actually discovered the cause of the 'blue tape madness'

the problem your running into is the tape has been sitting on the shelf too long. buy a roll of tape, and set it aside somewhere, in 6 months, try to use it. 

2 things will occur, generally together but sometimes one or the other.

1) it wont stick to anything.
2) it comes off in little pieces.

When ever i buy blue tape its hit and miss, and before i leave the parking lot im out in my truck trying the first 2 ft to see if it works... (got yelled at, at HD for doing it in the store) :whistling:laughing:


----------



## avenge (Sep 25, 2008)

TNTSERVICES said:


> To cut yes, but I know plenty who mask with it. Mask of baseboard so that it doesn't get spray from a roller.


Well ya that's what I meant cutting in. I'm surprised how many painters I see mask off window glass. There's just something wrong with that.


----------



## Caslon (Dec 15, 2007)

CarrPainting said:


> I actually discovered the cause of the 'blue tape madness'
> 
> the problem your running into is the tape has been sitting on the shelf too long. buy a roll of tape, and set it aside somewhere, in 6 months, try to use it.
> 
> ...


About blue tape not sticking...whatever store you're getting it from is the reason for any problems with it. Major paint stores usually have fresh stock of blue tape. Home Depot?...not necessarily.


----------



## builditguy (Nov 10, 2013)

I like the green tape better. Not the frog tape. I buy the green tape at the auto parts store. It is what body shops use. It will be right next to the bondo.
I like to use the tape to tape off the top of the baseboard. That way small speckles of paint don't stick to it. 
I am not a professional painter.


----------



## Robinson_Cnst (Jan 5, 2012)

We use IPG PG29 for everything. Excellent for base masking, covering solid surface for weeks on end. Never leaves residue and doesn't tear when you pull it up


----------



## BobbyTucker2 (Mar 27, 2019)

Problem is low VOC paint. Tape just won’t stick anymore. There are “Low VOC” tapes out there, but it still falls off the painted wood.


----------

